# mini-ITX System: Where to find Cabinets & PSU?



## shadow2get (Sep 30, 2008)

I have been planning to build a system just for Web-Browsing & normal video playback (DVD, DivX/XviD) for my parents. So, thought of building it using a mini-ITX based motherboard due to the small size, less power consumption & space required for the cabinet. I haven't yet inquired about  where I would be able to find mini-ITX based Cabinets & PSU for it. I did some research on the PSU & this is what I found:



> Our reasoning for not using a larger ATX power supply was twofold:
> 1. Our results would be increased by at least 10W to 15W simply because of the inefficiencies of the ATX PSU at such a low current.
> 2. The large majority of *Mini-ITX cases do not use ATX PSUs at all - they use AC Adapters and DC Converters*, which are designed to efficiently deliver small amounts of power.


If any of you guys know where you could find in Bangalore (or elsewhere), do reply. Also any suggestions for the config are welcome.

You can have a look at mini-ITX based reviews from the link below.
Reviews of 5 mini-ITX based motherboards

FYI, this is the system config :
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Motherboard: (any one of these)*
*Intel D945GCLF* (with Intel Atom 1.6GHz processor) -> Rs. 3000
*Intel D945GCLF2* (with Intel Atom 1.6GHz Dual Core processor) *-> ~*Rs. 4000
*Intel DG45FC* (G45 Chipset & processor support: Celeron/Dual Core/Xeon/Core 2 Duo )* -> *~Rs. 5500

*Processor for IntelDG45FC: *Not decided

*RAM:* 
Transcend/Kingston/Corsair 1 x 2GB DDR2 667MHz - Rs. 2000

*HDD: *
320GB SATA Desktop HDD - Rs. 2600
160GB SATA Laptop HDD   - Rs. 2600

*Mouse/Keyboard Combo*: 
Logitech/Microsoft - Rs. 650

*Optical Drive:*
Sony DVD Writer - Rs. 1200

*Cabinet & PSU: *???

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I had a look at the Zebronics mini-ITX Cabinet & it looked real BAD. . Not going for that one. I dunno if Intel D945GCLF2 has arrived in India yet. But will wait till it arrives if going for it.

I have thought of this combination: Intel D945GCLF2 + 2GB Corsair + 160GB SATA Laptop HDD + Rest.
Total budget of about 10-12k. Can go for a much lesser HDD if needed. I do have a spare 17" CRT Flat monitor for the display. 

FYI, I am planning to buy the system next week. So, do give in your suggestions & views.


----------



## shadow2get (Oct 3, 2008)

BUMP !!! BUMP !!!
Anyone Has any suggestions ?


----------



## gigs3178 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,
I suppose the D945GCLF2 is available now in India...??


----------



## sashijoseph (Oct 29, 2008)

shadow2get said:


> BUMP !!! BUMP !!!
> Anyone Has any suggestions ?


*www.iride.in/index.php/products.html
*panache.co.in/


----------



## turbasu (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm also trying to find out a good cabinet for DG45FC Motherboard. Can anyone please help?


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 23, 2009)

Zebronics Chotu looks good to me.


----------



## ipodz (Mar 8, 2009)

i also like zeb chotu encloser.
chotu has a limitation u can put either hdd or slim dvd writer. i think it should have place for 2.5" hdd and a dvd rw 



 i would like to know the price?


----------

